# bids / charges help.



## thewhole9yardssa (Jan 17, 2015)

How much is the average pay for winterization? Trim Shrub, cubic yard of debris and boardups. I've been in the business for 6 months. Thanks guys


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

thewhole9yardssa said:


> How much is the average pay for winterization? Trim Shrub, cubic yard of debris and boardups. I've been in the business for 6 months. Thanks guys


2015 Industry average pricing:

WINTERIZATION - Dry - $35
WINTERIZATION - Wet - $45
TRIM SHRUBS - $18/property
DEBRIS PER CY - $12.50 (includes hazards)
BOARD TO HUD SPECIFICATIONS - $25 up to 100UI/$.18 per UI over 100UI

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

PropPresPro said:


> 2015 Industry average pricing:
> 
> WINTERIZATION - Dry - $35
> WINTERIZATION - Wet - $45
> ...


----------



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

Please tell me this is a mistype cause if not your out of business .


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

The OP asked what the average pay was. PropPresPro gave him numbers that are pretty damn close to average when considering all the subbing that's going on. He never said that he personally accepts those rates.....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

NewYork said:


> Please tell me this is a mistype cause if not your out of business .


What I forgot to mention was that those are only _suggested_ prices, if you are willing to complete those items for a more competative price, that will be even better, plus I may be able to escalate you to *Tier #1 Best Primary Vendor* status for your area, thus guarantying you a higher volume of work assigned. 
PM me & lets grow our businesses together!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> What I forgot to mention was that those are only _suggested_ prices, if you are willing to complete those items for a more competative price, that will be even better, plus I may be able to escalate you to *Tier #1 Best Primary Vendor* status for your area, thus guarantying you a higher volume of work assigned.
> PM me & lets grow our businesses together!


Any chance I could pay you to do a background check on my company or possibly kick you another 5-10% for your special insurance requirements? If we could work that out that would be great! :thumbup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Any chance I could pay you to do a background check on my company or possibly kick you another 5-10% for your special insurance requirements? If we could work that out that would be great! :thumbup:


You, sir, sound like the very motivated professional that this industry needs more of. I foresee lotsa $$$ in our future! I am going to forward you our 95 page vendor agreement. Please sign and return it by COB today so I can assign your company _Tier #1BPV_ status in your 3 state area before any other company has a chance to steal it out from under you.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

propprespro said:


> you, sir, sound like the very motivated professional that this industry needs more of. I foresee lotsa $$$ in our future! I am going to forward you our 95 page vendor agreement. Please sign and return it by cob today so i can assign your company _tier #1bpv_ status in your 3 state area before any other company has a chance to steal it out from under you.


this thread has got to be the most honest depiction of this industry i have ever come accross......sad....but true!!


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

PropPresPro said:


> 2015 Industry average pricing:
> 
> WINTERIZATION - Dry - $35
> WINTERIZATION - Wet - $45
> ...


45$ for a wint.. that oesnt even cover my gas fees.. and 12.50 for trash no thanks!!! our dump fees just went up to 95$ a ton there is no money in the market!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> 45$ for a wint.. that oesnt even cover my gas fees.. and 12.50 for trash no thanks!!! our dump fees just went up to 95$ a ton there is no money in the market!


I think maybe you are failing to take into account the shear _volume_ of work you will be getting. :thumbsup:
(BTW, $45 is the price for a WET heat winterization. Dry heat wints are $35)


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*Ha..*

the amount. no thanks.. 2 years ago i woke up at 430 and worked till 12am.. doing all the wints myself.. the checks were good but my blood pressure also went up.. got headaches and went in my blood pressure was 165-110 after that i choose not to push myself hard, money isnt everything. cant enjoy money when you are dead! 

Safeguard should be renewing its contract with fannie mae. We will see what new prices will take in affect.. 75$ was ok pay but when they added all the new photos, and docs, and gages etc photos.. it became to much for it..


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> the amount. no thanks.. 2 years ago i woke up at 430 and worked till 12am.. doing all the wints myself.. the checks were good but my blood pressure also went up.. got headaches and went in my blood pressure was 165-110 after that i choose not to push myself hard, money isnt everything. cant enjoy money when you are dead!
> 
> Safeguard should be renewing its contract with fannie mae. We will see what new prices will take in affect.. 75$ was ok pay but when they added all the new photos, and docs, and gages etc photos.. it became to much for it..




Safeguard needs to LOOSE the FNMA contract!! Not ONE REO property in my area has been plowed ALL WINTER! I hear similar stories from around the country......


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

$75 for a wint is OK? I think not.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Safeguard needs to LOOSE the FNMA contract!! Not ONE REO property in my area has been plowed ALL WINTER! I hear similar stories from around the country......


The only way this pos company can stay in business is fraud you know damn well some how some way they are getting paid for jobs never done. It's been a running joke in this industry if a lawn is overgrown or the drive is not plowed its a safeguard property 99% of the time it's the truth. Please someone tell me how they make money aside from charge backs (which we all know is their biggest cash cow). I would think the biggest expense they have is their legal team they have to be in court all the time fighting clients and contractors.


----------

